# darwin streaming server password



## beesatmsu (Dec 22, 2010)

I installed the server (DSS 6.0.3), it seemed to work...but during installation it never asked me about setting up user name or password...

yet when I go to http://myserver:1220, it asks for user name and password.... where is that info stored and how do I change it? 

here is what I got during installation (the last bit of codes).

```
===>  Installing for DarwinStreamingServer-6.0.3
===>   DarwinStreamingServer-6.0.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Net/SSLeay.pm - found
===>   DarwinStreamingServer-6.0.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
qtss:*:554:
You already have a group "qtss", so I will use it.
qtss:*:554:554::0:0:Darwin Streaming Server:/noexistant:/bin/sh
You already have a user "qtss", so I will use it.
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/DarwinStreamingServer already installed

Installing Darwin Streaming Server

Inserting path to perl into scripts..

Creating unprivileged user to run the server = "qtss".
copying DarwinStreamingServer to /usr/local/sbin/DarwinStreamingServer
copying PlaylistBroadcaster to /usr/local/bin/PlaylistBroadcaster
copying MP3Broadcaster to /usr/local/bin/MP3Broadcaster
copying qtpasswd to /usr/local/bin/qtpasswd
creating /usr/local/libexec/StreamingServerModules directory
copying createuserstreamingdir to /usr/local/bin/createuserstreamingdir
strip: /usr/local/bin//createuserstreamingdir: File format not recognized
install: wait: No such file or directory
copying streamingserver.xml to /usr/local/etc/streaming/streamingserver.xml-dist

copying relayconfig.xml-Sample to /usr/local/etc/streaming/relayconfig.xml-dist

copying relayconfig.xml-Sample to /usr/local/etc/streaming/relayconfig.xml

copying qtusers to /usr/local/etc/streaming/qtusers-dist

copying qtgroups to /usr/local/etc/streaming/qtgroups-dist
creating /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer directory
copying readme.txt to /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/readme.txt
copying 3rdPartyAcknowledgements.rtf to /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/3rdPartyAcknowledgements.rtf
creating /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies directory
creating /var/spool/streaming.playlists directory
copying sample_100kbit.mov into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_100kbit.mov
copying sample_300kbit.mov into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_300kbit.mov
copying sample_100kbit.mp4 into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_100kbit.mp4
copying sample_300kbit.mp4 into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_300kbit.mp4
copying sample.mp3 into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample.mp3
copying sample_50kbit.3gp into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_50kbit.3gp
copying sample_h264_100kbit.mp4 into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_h264_100kbit.mp4
copying sample_h264_300kbit.mp4 into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_h264_300kbit.mp4
copying sample_h264_1mbit.mp4 into /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies/sample_h264_1mbit.mp4
copying StreamingLoadTool to /usr/local/bin/StreamingLoadTool
copying streamingloadtool.conf to /usr/local/etc/streaming/streamingloadtool.conf-dist

copying streamingloadtool.conf to /usr/local/etc/streaming/streamingloadtool.conf
copying streamingadminserver.pl into /usr/local/sbin/streamingadminserver.pl
creating /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/AdminHtml directory
copying Admin HTML to /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/AdminHtml directory

Installation Complete
===============================================================================

                * IMPORTANT SETUP NOTICE * IMPORTANT SETUP NOTICE *

o Set up DSS Administrator Username/Password.

    $Username$ is an account for DSS Administration, e.g. admin, root, etc...

    # qtpasswd -c $Username$
    # echo admin: $Username$ > /usr/local/etc/streaming/qtgroups

    NOTICE: qtpasswd will create new file with -c option.  Please
            see also `qtpasswd -h'(mostly same as htpasswd).

    NOTICE: qtgroups file will contain user(s) separated by white space
            of group(s).

o Set up SSL for DSS Administration Tool  (If you need)

    Install your SSL Keys to /usr/local/etc/streaming/
        streamingadminserver.key: SSL Private key
        streamingadminserver.pem: SSL Public key

o Boot DSS Administration Tool

    # echo 'streamingadminserver_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
    # cd /; env - /usr/local/etc/rc.d/streamingadminserver.sh start

    (*NOTE*)Darwin Streaming Server will run together.

o Set up DSS Administration Tool with MSIE(Microsoft Internet Explorer)

    Mozilla,  Netscape4/7 and Opera etc... are not useful.  DSS Administration
    Tool requires MSIE(4.5 and later) J-Script feature.

        http://YOUR.STREAMING.SERVER:1220/

    If you need SSL, select 'Secure Administration (SSL)' in this setup.
    After setup, you can access to

        https://YOUR.STREAMING.SERVER:1240/

===============================================================================

Related directories

  /usr/local/etc/streaming                      - DSS Configuration Directory
  /usr/local/share/DarwinStreamingServer/movies - *Default* Movies Directory
  /var/log/streaming                            - DSS Streaming Log Directory
  /var/spool/streaming.playlists                - DSS Playlists Directory

===============================================================================

  If you want to invoke only Darwin Streaming Server from start-up, put
  following lines into /etc/rc.conf.

    darwin_streaming_server_enable="YES"
    darwin_streaming_server_flags=""

  If you want to invoke DSS Administration Tool and Darwin Streaming
  Server from start-up, do too.

    streamingadminserver_enable="YES"
    streamingadminserver_flags=""

===============================================================================
===> Installing rc.d startup script(s)
===>   Registering installation for DarwinStreamingServer-6.0.3
===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/bin/StreamingLoadTool
/usr/local/sbin/DarwinStreamingServer
/usr/local/bin/PlaylistBroadcaster

      This port has installed the following startup scripts which may cause
      these network services to be started at boot time.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/streamingadminserver
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/darwin_streaming_server

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
http://dss.macosforge.org/
===>  Cleaning for DarwinStreamingServer-6.0.3
```


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 22, 2010)

used [cmd=]qtpasswd -c xxx[/cmd] to create one...
rebooted,

but it still does not work...


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess the 2nd line is important too 
`echo admin: $Username$ > /usr/local/etc/streaming/qtgroups`

now I finally got in...


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 24, 2010)

I then noticed that streaming server takes precedence over apache's httpd.conf. so all my virtual servers stopped working and points to the same dir as configured by streaming server!

the only way to solve this is to have a fake IP (aliase), and use that IP, in the "bind IP" option in streamserver config file. 

this leaves other virtual servers to the regular IP as regular port 80.


----------

